# How to copy something



## Ratt (May 25, 2009)

Need to make 4 cuts in a board 10"x4' to hold 4 5x7 photos and glass. Can I use the old one as a template to make copys any help needed.:help:


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Ratt said:


> Need to make 4 cuts in a board 10"x4' to hold 4 5x7 photos and glass. Can I use the old one as a template to make copys any help needed.:help:


a photo, please. That help us to see how it is


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Santé said:


> a photo, please. That help us to see how it is
> Sorry, I only speak French, but with the help of Google tranlate we come to understand us


Wow :
That's great only speak french, the modern day is amazing,no need for an apology here its great that we can speak to each other,,
yes a photo or better explanation of what you want would be a good start.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, but I still learned a litle English at school............. 60 years ago!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Make a template board the overall size. Draw your photo holes. draw around them to add rebates for glass. draw around again to add clearance for your small template guide. Cut out holes and smooth up. Route with small template guide to produce glass rebate. Swap to large template guide and route for photo hole.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Ratt said:


> Need to make 4 cuts in a board 10"x4' to hold 4 5x7 photos and glass. Can I use the old one as a template to make copys any help needed.:help:


Trace the old picture fram out on a piece of plywood. Then draw another line around it a little wider (1/8") Using two sided tape tape it down and then use a flush trim bit to follow the orginal to make an exact replica.

Workss best on a router table but hand held will work as well.

Hope that helps.


----------

